
Zika virus: Tracing its origins in Uganda [video] - max_
http://www.bbc.com/news/health-35436517
======
nakedrobot2
I haven't seen any references to the film "Children of Men"; that film freaked
me out deeply, and is a bit similar to this issue with the Zika visus.
Basically, it depicts a world in the near future where no human children have
been born for over 18 years (and europe full of refugees, society breaking
down into a police state dystopia)

Hearing entire countries advise women to not get pregnant is really scary!

~~~
ableal
> film "Children of Men"

From a P.D. James book, for those more print-oriented

( clicky
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Children_of_Men](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Children_of_Men)
)

